# 1440p 27" vs 1080p 24" looks basically the same.



## GerKNG (Apr 17, 2021)

my current Monitor since around 10 months is the LG GL850B.. basically "THE" 27" 1440p 144Hz Monitor.
my friend recently bought an Acer XF3 (or as it's sold with the name: "xf243y pbmiipx") 
it's a 1080p 24" 165Hz IPS Monitor for around 60% less money than my GL850.

side by side (except of the actual space due to the resolution) the picture quality in games is basically the same.
textures are almost identical, overall sharpness and clarity is barely noticeable... (except aliasing in games with awful AA implementations like CoD Warzone)
and when actually playing a game i can not tell any difference except when i hold my face literally 10cm infront of the screen and cherry pick some minor differences.

after having two decent Panels side by side my opinion has changed. 1080p or 4K. 1440p feels like a 1080p replacement for 27" and above.


----------



## Night (Apr 17, 2021)

It's been known for a while that 27" is ideal for 1440p, while up to 24" is ideal for 1080p. 1080p should look less sharp on 27". I think I read somewhere that 4K makes sense above 32".


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 17, 2021)

My 1440p dell monitor is just 23.8" and got 123dpi, so very sharp.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> My 1440p dell monitor is just 23.8" and got 123dpi, so very sharp.



yep, I wish they made high end IPS panels at this size and rez, to my knowledge only TN exists and even then it doesn't exist anymore.



Night said:


> It's been known for a while that 27" is ideal for 1440p, while up to 24" is ideal for 1080p. 1080p should look less sharp on 27". I think I read somewhere that 4K makes sense above 32".



agree with all.



GerKNG said:


> my current Monitor since around 10 months is the LG GL850B.. basically "THE" 27" 1440p 144Hz Monitor.
> my friend recently bought an Acer XF3 (or as it's sold with the name: "xf243y pbmiipx")
> it's a 1080p 24" 165Hz IPS Monitor for around 60% less money than my GL850.
> 
> ...



You are 90% correct - 1080p 23.8" high end IPS that came out within last 6 months or so, it a bit of a different beast than 1080p of the past. Not sure what they did, but I can also tell the difference. It's still not as sharp as 1440p, but it has improved somehow, which I know doesn't sound possible... but I understand exactly what you mean oddly enough. I really love my 1080p IPS 0.5 ms panel, it's really gorgeous in game and no FPS hits like the higher rez's. 



			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/acer-nitro-xf243y-pbmiiprx-23-8-full-hd-monitor-hdmi/6425559.p?skuId=6425559
		


this is my monitor. I highly recommend it. I also plan to have a dual monitor setup with a 1440p someday. I do expect text and such to be a little sharper. but not by much... in-game, when you have game settings maxed out - you are correct, its getting harder to tell. websites and text and game icons I can tell a little. but its not as bad as a 25" 1080p.


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> this is my monitor. I highly recommend it.


you mean this one?


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 17, 2021)

It's a subjective thing.
At work i sit about an arms length from the monitors. At home i sit more than one meter from my 32" 1440p display. That is the ideal size and resolution for me. I also have a 32" 1080p display that is ok if you sit more than a meter away and you only do multimedia and gaming.
Eye sight is also a factor, i keep the text size to 125% for 1440p as that is most comfortable for reading for me. 27" 1440p is too small for me, i used to have a Dell and an Asus 27" 1440p at home that i kept at 125% display scaling. At work i have an Apple display and the text size is uncomfortable small in some applications i use.

For me, monitors are a try and buy thing, specs alone are not enough.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 17, 2021)

My old 23,8inch was 1440p and my 27inch is 4K.

I feel 1080p is blurry at 23,8inch and more but 1440p is a sweet spot and 4K at 27inch can be small but I enjoy a big desktop and so on


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 17, 2021)

24" 1080p = 92dpi
27" 1440p = 108dpi


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 18, 2021)

My monitor is 1080p, 27" . 27" is my sweet spot. It's big enough to where I don't have to strain my eyes, but small enough to still fit on my desk, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 22, 2021)

1440p 27'' is my personal heaven


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 22, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> my current Monitor since around 10 months is the LG GL850B.. basically "THE" 27" 1440p 144Hz Monitor.
> my friend recently bought an Acer XF3 (or as it's sold with the name: "xf243y pbmiipx")
> it's a 1080p 24" 165Hz IPS Monitor for around 60% less money than my GL850.
> 
> ...


Correct.

The calculation here is Pixels Per Inch, or PPI.

A 1080/24in model has 92 PPI or so
A 1440/27in has just over a hundred.










						Pixels Per Inch PPI Calculator
					

PPI Calculator finds pixels per inch (PPI) and pixels per square inch (PPI^2). Calculate screen resolution and pixel density using width and height of display screen in pixels. Also find dot pitch and diagonal in pixels. Enter screen diagonal in inches or cm.




					www.calculatorsoup.com
				




You can check any size/res here. Ppi relates to the ability of the human eye to discern detail and around 100 is suited for ergonomic viewing distance with mainstream diagonals/ office work use case while not being butt ugly.

Going higher in PPI will increase your tendency to 'crawl into your screen' as you work harder to distinguish detail.


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2021)

droopyRO said:


> Eye sight is also a factor, i keep the text size to 125% for 1440p as that is most comfortable for reading for me. 27" 1440p is too small for me, i used to have a Dell and an Asus 27" 1440p at home that i kept at 125% display scaling. At work i have an Apple display and the text size is uncomfortable small in some applications i use.



The programs you run are also very important. A very common bussiness software used by many, many companies in the Nordic countries doesn't do scaling at all; it all becomes blurry.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm personally in the trend of horizontally increasing things aka ultrawide, Xiaomi and LG have come up with cheaper but still seemingly decent VA options there, high refresh rate. Wider than 27, not as power hungry as UHD. Best of both worlds IMO.


----------



## dirtyferret (Apr 22, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> my current Monitor since around 10 months is the LG GL850B.. basically "THE" 27" 1440p 144Hz Monitor.
> my friend recently bought an Acer XF3 (or as it's sold with the name: "xf243y pbmiipx")
> it's a 1080p 24" 165Hz IPS Monitor for around 60% less money than my GL850.
> 
> ...



My two 27" monitors look the same for gaming picture quality ( LG 27GL83A-B & Dell - SE2717H 27") even though one is 1440p and one 1080p.  Actual picture quality (real photos) is a different story.  Comparing PPI is great in panels that are of relative quality otherwise I don't find it telling me much.  From Tom's review of my Dell monitor;

_"We’ve said time and time again that resolution does not matter nearly as much as motion quality, contrast, and color accuracy. When the gaming planets are aligned, the extra pixel density provided by a QHD or UHD screen just doesn’t have much additional impact."_


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 22, 2021)

I definitely noticed a big difference when I moved up from a Samsung CF591 27" 1080p to an LG GK650F Ultra Gear 32" 1440p 144Hz.
There could be numerous factors at play, with no more tearing, I can't even see the pixels and gaming is ultra smooth. Of course, it may also be a case of favourable perception on my part, but the extra size certainly makes games much more immersive.


----------



## las (Apr 22, 2021)

1440p on a 27" is by far better than 1080p at 24"

No comparison if you ask me. 1080p needs massive AA to look decent. 1440p does not. 80% more pixels. Way better image quality and much better for work outside of games too.

I could never live with a 1080p monitor today. If I _only_ played games? Maybe. Still not sure, 1080p sucks badly for browsing - you are scrolling all the time.


----------



## r9 (Apr 22, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> my current Monitor since around 10 months is the LG GL850B.. basically "THE" 27" 1440p 144Hz Monitor.
> my friend recently bought an Acer XF3 (or as it's sold with the name: "xf243y pbmiipx")
> it's a 1080p 24" 165Hz IPS Monitor for around 60% less money than my GL850.
> 
> ...


To add to the topic IMO I would rather play on 50" FullHD TV @ 1080p than on 50" 4K TV @ 1440p.
It's just the way 1080p is natively rendered pixel by pixel on FullHD panel looks better to me than 1440p blurred on 4k panel.


----------



## las (Apr 22, 2021)

r9 said:


> To add to the topic IMO I would rather play on 50" FullHD TV @ 1080p than on 50" 4K TV @ 1440p.
> It's just the way 1080p is natively rendered pixel by pixel on FullHD panel looks better to me than 1440p blurred on 4k panel.



Depends on the TV I guess. My LG C9 OLED renders 1440p perfectly fine. Looks clearly better than 1080p (less jaggies)


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 22, 2021)

X71200 said:


> I'm personally in the trend of horizontally increasing things aka ultrawide, Xiaomi and LG have come up with cheaper but still seemingly decent VA options there, high refresh rate. Wider than 27, not as power hungry as UHD. Best of both worlds IMO.



For me, it depends on what's happening.  Watching stuff:  wide.  Doing stuff:  tall.  I miss 4:3 for CAD, and they're also better for portrait mode.


----------



## mclaren85 (Apr 22, 2021)

I think clarity of the image could only be measured by "DPI" (pixel density) 
here is how it can be calculated:




__





						DPI love ♥ Easily find the DPI/PPI of any screen
					






					dpi.lv


----------



## X71200 (Apr 22, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> For me, it depends on what's happening.  Watching stuff:  wide.  Doing stuff:  tall.  I miss 4:3 for CAD, and they're also better for portrait mode.



I'd side towards TVs for watching stuff, like at least 49 or so as long as you have a decently sized room. Netflix and such experiences are certainly better there.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 22, 2021)

Frick said:


> The programs you run are also very important. A very common bussiness software used by many, many companies in the Nordic countries doesn't do scaling at all; it all becomes blurry.


Me using Visual Basic 5.0 apps that don't work at all if you have a touchscreen.  And don't do scaling at all.


----------



## mtcn77 (Apr 22, 2021)

1440P isn't even -0.5 LOD(2x AA, %50VSR/DRS) improvement over FullHD.


----------



## birdie (Apr 22, 2021)

Not in my experience.

I've upgraded just recently and the pixel density for a 27" QHD monitor is quite higher than for my previous FHD 24" panel.

In Windows I've enabled 125% scaling for UI, in Linux I had to either increase fonts, or increase scaling in my web browsers because everything became quite smaller.

My vision is not 20/20 though.


----------



## mtcn77 (Apr 22, 2021)

I went nuts over full screen antialiasing a while ago. It turned out that was pretty much planned obsolescence. If I were to develop it, I wouldn't base the resolution on "helper pixel" unfiltered image. The stupidest filters did ironically more to alleviate it.
If it was available, analytical filters on 2xRGSSAA final blend target would do best. However the analytical filter didn't target the final frame buffer, so the downscale filter didn't do its low-pass filtering like I wanted to.
If games used advanced filters like MadVR I would replicate it with something like a 25/150 double/quad super-xbr luma scaler, just something to upscale after staircase effect artifact filtering.


----------



## David27 (May 19, 2021)

I've used 23.8", 27", and 31.5", all 1440p. I prefer the sharpness of the 23.8", it's really great. No scaling needed, contrary to what some people say online, very easy to read and I don't even have the best eyes. The 27" is more immersive for single player games and movies, not as sharp, but the higher detail is still noticeable from 1080p. Once you go 1440p 23.8" or 27", you can't go back, it's game changing, more than refresh rate over 75hz. Much better gaming experience.
I sold the 31.5", that's where it looks basically the same as 1080p. It makes no sense for a PC monitor, imo. Too big to use at an arm's length and even a little more, you need to move your eyes and head a lot, why have a bigger monitor if you're just going to sit further away. Also, PPI is the same as 1080p 24", so no point in having a higher resolution.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 19, 2021)

imho 1080 22-24 is the sweet spot
not blury
and bigger moniters are annyoign


----------



## Space Lynx (May 19, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Correct.
> 
> The calculation here is Pixels Per Inch, or PPI.
> 
> ...



you actually should be using 23.8" as your calculation vs 27"  - all the 23" modern IPS 1080p panels are 23.8" not 24"

its not much but it does change the density a little.

I can tell the difference between 27" 1440p and 23.8" 1080p, but only barely.  I like having the extra 20-30 frames in games at 1080p most of the time, but if a game is capped to say 60 or FFX which is capped at 30, then I will do 4k TV for those games.


----------



## Brewersgoat (Apr 18, 2022)

I just went from a Samsung C24F390FHR 1080p to an HP 27mq Quad HD 1440p a few days ago because I dropped my Samsung and fubar'd it.
I definitely could see a difference in picture quality despite the increase in screen size, but not as much as I'd hoped for.
That combined with the drop in fps , finding going back to a flat screen harder on my eyes, the display being too bright in a dark room, the added weight with it being LCD (I have to move it to use it as my pc is in our living room and no obviously that isn't working out to well for me ) means that I am now looking forward to my new Samsung C24F390FHR arriving between 2pm and 4pm today and the hp will be going back tomorrow.
Probably more to do with the monitor itself but I'll be glad to get back to 24" 1980p later on today.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 18, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> 1440p feels like a 1080p replacement for 27" and above.


which is why i am glad my 32" monitor can run at 3k (2880x1620) instead of 2.5k (2560x1440p) which is quite actually a decent resolution without any AA needed for 60hz on my current setup  

4K does not interest me 2.5k was a 75hz sweetspot for my ageing 1070 but 1620p60 feels same same as 1440p75 (tried higher refresh rate but nope ... i must be defective ... i see no gain above 100hz and between that and 75hz not much either unlike from 30 to 60)

i have a 27" Philips at 1080p hooked on a computer it feels well, not good, but used with my Mi Box S just for Youtube and iptv it's fine ... i wonder why 
(ah i may be because that one is a TN and the 32" is an IPS )


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 18, 2022)

I went from 24" 1080 to 32" 1440p.
I never compared them side by side, but the picture quality (from memory) tends to feel similar. The big difference between the two types of monitor really was the higher refresh rate.

1080p monitor was 60Hz
1440p monitor can be 165/120/60Hz (I've got it set to 120), plus the use of FreeSync is on.

Things feel smoother and look smoother on the new monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2022)

Well i went from 1080 on a 32" to 1440 on a dell S2721DGF and i am very happy. I think it may even have the same panel as your LG as it does use a LG nano ips.


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm probably the only one, who has 1440p 24" screen here. Lower PPI just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2022)

I can't use a 24" screen whatever the res, it's just too small


----------

